# What is everyones favorite butchering knife?



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

After a boning and fillet knife, what knife do you use the most to prepare cuts of meat? A cleaver, a cimeter etc.?


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I use a razor sharp french knife for most modern work . Most cuts of meat come broken down enough for this now .


----------

